# Help, goat doesn't want to stand and back legs something is wrong with



## phyllislady (Mar 23, 2013)

So we live up in Minnesota. It's rather cold out but my goats all have a very thick coat. Today when I went to grain and feed them my youngest didn't come for her food. I checked on her and found her laying down standing with her front knees but just laying on her back legs. I thought her back leg was broken but once we got her out of her house to splint it, she put weight on it. She can kind of walk but her back feet seem like she is off balance and sort of wobbles when trying to stand still. She then just wants to lay down again like over her back feet (kind of like a dog when it sits but with both legs to one side). She is eating and I put her in a warmer place. But she still doesn't want to stand and can't really walk. I have no idea what to do. I would say she pulled a muscle or broke something but she doesn't have any places of pain, she just doesn't want to stand or walk. I have seen dogs with a stroke and it is similar to that, but impossible because it's on both sides and only in her back feet. Any suggestions would be oh-so-much appreciated. I have a call into the vet but she hasn't gotten back with me yet. Side note: she is pregnant and 3 years old. Mostly saanen


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Look up goat polio and Listeriosis and see if her symptoms match. That's what it sounds like to me. Or meningeal worm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Start treating for meningeal worm ASAP. 1cc per 7 lbs liquid Safeguard for 5 days. 1cc per 40 lbs injected Ivomec. 1cc per 100 lbs Banamine.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I Agree. DON'T wait to treat her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## phyllislady (Mar 23, 2013)

We did treat for the meningeal worm to make sure. We called the vet and he gave us some pain reliever safe for preg does. That seemed to help her a lot so we are thinking that maybe she just fell and hurt her back? We still aren't positive but she is doing good now. Thanks for the comments


----------

